# Best Way to Remove Shurtape (double sided tape) Residue



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

In my latest pattern routing project I used Shurtape double sided tape to hold the pattern and workpiece together. When I separated the parts there was quite a lot of adhesive residue. Most of it could be peeled off. Most of what remained after peeling was removed with a sharp chisel. However, there is still some visible film left that has to be removed before finishing. Any ideas on the best solvent to remove it? Any thoughts on the best mechanical means to get rid of it, sanding, scraping, etc?

Thanks,
rstermer


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Goof Off.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

I use either Xylol or a product called WoodClean. they both work and evaporate quickly.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Heat gun or hair dryer with the use of a scraper.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Some kind of orange oil based cleanser or eucaliptus oil .
Both of those will get rid of any sticky residue.


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

gav said:


> Some kind of orange oil based cleanser or eucaliptus oil .
> Both of those will get rid of any sticky residue.


Dittos! Last summer I had the task of removing vinyl from a kitchen full of cabinet door fronts. Went to my local Home Depot paint department and when I asked the guy what he would use, he smiled and said follow me. Took me to where they had Pure Citrus Orange air freshener and handed me a can. I brought a door sample with me, and we tried it right there... I was amazed... the stuff came right off. He told me that that was the stuff they used to remove old price stickers, double sided tape, etc in house. It works... fast!


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Won't the oils absorb into the wood? Why doesn't the chisle remove it? Too gooy? If so consider ice to harden it then run the chisle over it


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

You're right, the oils probably would go into the wood. Maybe if you use a heat gun to dry it out right away it won't have much of an effect.
Might have to experiment on some scrap first.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

This is why I use a heat gun to start with. Keep the heat moving, a slight use of a scraper, glue an all removes quite easily. No residue left.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

/\
+1


----------

